# Se lo/la / los/las / le/les llama tilde



## dexterciyo

Buenas tardes a todos.

Vengo a rescatar una duda que quedó suelta en otra discusión acerca del uso de _llamarse_ como dativo o acusativo. La frase en cuestión es la siguiente:

_Al sombrerito de la eñe también se *lo* llama tilde_.

Teniendo en cuenta el artículo del Panhispánico de la RAE, se recomienda la construcción del verbo _llamar_ como transitivo. Particularmente, me chirría ese uso en esta frase.

¿Cómo lo dirían ustedes? ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Namarne

A mí me sale de natural decir "le", pero entiendo que soy leísta. 
En cualquier caso, sería "se *lo *llama" (lo que es llamado tilde es "_el_ sombrerito", no _la_ eñe).


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por estos pagos no somos leístas y sin embargo, en este caso, el cuerpo, como a Namarne, me pide un "se le llama..."


----------



## Peterdg

El DPD  documenta este uso: (Artículo sobre leísmo, 4f)



> *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada


----------



## Calambur

¡Qué interesante planteo!
Mirándolo de distinta manera, y luego de confundirme bastante, lo veo así:

Se llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.
Se le llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.

Para mí, _tilde_ es OD, y _al sombrerito_ es OI.
Pero tal vez sigo confundida.


----------



## dexterciyo

Namarne said:


> A mí me sale de natural decir "le", pero entiendo que soy leísta.
> En cualquier caso, sería "se *lo *llama" (lo que es llamado tilde es "_el_ sombrerito", no _la_ eñe).



Gracias. Fue un lapsus. Igualmente «el cuerpo me pide un _se le_», como dice Clares3.



Calambur said:


> ¡Qué interesante planteo!
> Mirándolo de distinta manera, y luego de confundirme bastante, lo veo así:
> 
> Se llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.
> Se le llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.
> 
> Para mí, _tilde_ es OD, y _al sombrerito_ es OI.
> Pero tal vez sigo confundida.



No, Calambur. También lo pensé así en un principio. Pero realmente _al sombrerito_ es OD.


_Yo llamo al sombrerito tilde.

[*]Yo lo llamo tilde._


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Dex. Yo lo diría así:

- El sombrerito de la ñ se llama tilde.

- Al sombrerito de la ñ se le llama tilde.


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

dexterciyo said:


> Pero realmente _al sombrerito_ es OD.
> 
> 
> _Yo llamo al sombrerito tilde._
> _
> [*]Yo lo llamo tilde._




Y _tilde_ es complemento predicativo del OD. 

Un lío, digo un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

dexterciyo said:


> No, Calambur. También lo pensé así en un principio. Pero realmente _al sombrerito_ es OD.
> 
> 
> _Yo llamo al sombrerito tilde._
> _
> [*]Yo lo llamo tilde.
> _



Sí, creo que tienes razón. Se puede comprobarlo pasando la frase a la voz pasiva.

"El sombrerito es llamado una tilde." Aquí, "el sombrerito" es sujeto y por consequencia, en la frase activa, debe ser OD. (o por lo menos, es lo que pienso)

Entonces, la razón por la que se usa "le" en este caso, tiene que ser lo que dije (y lo que dice el DPD) en mi post anterior, ¿no?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Peterdg said:


> Entonces, la razón por la que se usa "le" en este caso, tiene que ser lo que dije (y lo que dice el DPD) en mi post anterior, ¿no?


 
Sí, Peter. El DPD lo explica.


En las zonas no leístas decimos
Yo veo a Juan
Yo lo veo de lejos.
A Juan se *le *ve de lejos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por estos pagos no somos leístas y sin embargo, en este caso, el cuerpo, como a Namarne, me pide un "se le llama..."


 
Tampoco por estos pagos y, como ustedes, decimos _le_.

(Y, con perdón, ¿de dónde salió esto del leísmo, del queísmo, del loloísmo etc.?  No, no me contesten.  A mí, francamente, ya me tiene mareado... )


----------



## Calambur

dexterciyo said:


> Pero realmente _al sombrerito_ es OD.
> 
> 
> _Yo llamo al sombrerito tilde._
> _
> [*]Yo lo llamo tilde._


 


Peterdg said:


> Sí, creo que tienes razón. Se puede comprobarlo pasando la frase a la voz pasiva.
> 
> "El sombrerito es llamado una tilde." Aquí, "el sombrerito" es sujeto y por consequencia, en la frase activa, debe ser OD. (o por lo menos, es lo que pienso)


Tienen razón. No sé cómo pude confundirme tanto (seguramente, porque estoy del sombrero).


----------



## flljob

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Sí, Peter. El DPD lo explica.
> 
> 
> En las zonas no leístas decimos
> Yo veo a Juan
> Yo lo veo de lejos.
> A Juan se *le *ve de lejos.



Así es como se dice en México. Incluso cuando el OD es femenino.

A Luisa se le ve bien.


----------



## Pitt

Calambur said:


> Se llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.
> Se le llama tilde al sombrerito de la eñe.


 
No estoy seguro, pero creo que ambas construcciones son posibles:

Uso transitivo de _llamar_:
_Se llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. directo]. _

Uso intransitivo de _llamar_:
_Se le [c. indirecto] llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. indirecto]._

Hay muchos ejemplos con esta construcción: Se le llama "..." al / a la ...:
_En Cuba se le llama "alcatraz" a esta ave._
_Se le llama "aforo" a la cantidad de sillas de un teatro._


----------



## Pitt

¿Qué dicen los hispanohablantes?

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Algunos hispanohablantes ya hemos hablado, Pitt, y parece que hay una mayoría que se inclina por el "le" pese a no ser leístas.


----------



## Pinairun

Hola, Pitt.

Me parece que_ llamar_ es transitivo en ambos casos, y _sombrerito _su OD; la única diferencia es que al duplicar el complemento (masculino), como son impersonales con _se, _se utiliza la forma de dativo _le,_ aunque haya excepciones en que aparece con _lo_.

En el caso de que el OD fuera femenino y con las mismas construcciones, pondríamos  "la" como pronombre de acusativo:
_A la tilde también se la llama sombrerito._
Creo que eso demuestra que  _llamar_ sigue siendo transitivo.

En el artículo sobre leísmo del DPD,  apartado 4.f), lo tratan como caso de leísmo aparente.

Para mí, como el español es mi lengua materna, esto no me causa ninguna extrañeza aunque no soy leísta. Pero no sé cómo transmitir esa sensación de normalidad a alguien que no está en mi situación.

Un saludo


----------



## Pitt

Hola Pinairun:

Todavía tengo una duda. Que yo sepa la duplicación del complemento directo pospuesto al verbo en general es incorrecto. Ejemplos con los verbos transitivos _respetar y llamar_:

_Se los/les [c. directo] respeta a los ancianos [c. directo]. _
_A los  ancianos [c. directo] se los/les [c. directo] respeta_. 

_Se le/lo [c.directo] llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. directo]._ 
_Al sombrerito [c. directo] se lo/le [c. directo] llama "tilde". _

Pero como uso intransitivo de _llamar_ es posible esta construcción:
_Se le [c. indirecto] llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. indirecto]. _

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

_



Se los/les [c. directo] respeta a los ancianos [c. directo]. 
A los ancianos [c. directo] se los/les [c. directo] respeta. 

Se le/lo [c.directo] llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. directo]. 
Al sombrerito [c. directo] se lo/le [c. directo] llama "tilde". 

Click to expand...



_


> Pero como uso intransitivo de _llamar_ es posible esta construcción:
> _Se le [c. indirecto] llama "tilde" al sombrerito [c. indirecto]._


 
Yo no creo que sea un uso intransitivo del verbo llamar_,_ sino una construcción_ forzada._
Sigue estando el OD: El sombrerito es llamado tilde.(El sujeto en la pasiva es el OD en la impersonal) 
El orden lógico de la frase sería con los términos invertidos: _Al sombrerito se le llama tilde._

Si fuera intransitivo, como dices, ¿qué función desempeñaría _tilde_?


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun said:


> En el caso de que el OD fuera femenino y con las mismas construcciones, pondríamos  "la" como pronombre de acusativo:
> _A la tilde también se la llama sombrerito._



También valdría la forma de dativo _le_.

_A la tilde también se *le* llama sombrerito._

Incluso me resulta más natural.


----------



## Pinairun

dexterciyo said:


> También valdría la forma de dativo _le_.
> 
> _A la tilde también se *le* llama sombrerito._
> 
> Incluso me resulta más natural.


 
Sí, a mí también. 
Pero hay lugares en donde usan los pronombres de acusativo. Me he servido de un ejemplo con "la" para explicar que el "le" de "se le llama" no es OI.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese le, la o lo, sólo están ahí por ser fóricos del OD anticipado. Cuando existe esta proplepsis enfatizante las reglas de construcción obligan a una repetición en forma de clítico fórico en la forma que se deba (OD o OI).
La frase de la que estamos hablando es una pasiva refleja que puesta en diátesis pasiva queda: _*la tilde también es llamada sombrerito*_. Vemos que ha desaparecido el clítico vacío. Ahora el sujeto, que no es enfático, está en su sitio, antecediendo al verbo, y ya no necesita fóricos.


----------



## Cubos

Creo que definitivamente el *se* pide un *le *(el cuerpo me lo dice jaja). El resto de las veces, usaría lo/la.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Yo no creo que sea un uso intransitivo del verbo llamar_,_ sino una construcción_ forzada._
> Sigue estando el OD: El sombrerito es llamado tilde.(El sujeto en la pasiva es el OD en la impersonal)
> El orden lógico de la frase sería con los términos invertidos: _Al sombrerito se le llama tilde._
> 
> Si fuera intransitivo, como dices, ¿qué función desempeñaría _tilde_?


 
Hola Pinairun:

A mi entender "tilde" es un complemento predicativo. Estoy de acuerdo con el uso transitivo:
Al sombrerito [C.D.] se lo/le [C.D.] llama "tilde".

Pero según el DPD (entrada: llamar(se) existe también el uso intransitivo de _llamar_:
Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]).

Lo veo así:

_En España a la papa [C.I.] le [C.I.] llaman "patata"._
El uso intransitivo es desaconsejable, pero no es incorrecto.

_En España a la papa [C.D.] la [C.D.] llaman "patata"._
El uso transitivo es recomendable.

Por eso creo que también en "Se le llama tilde al sombrerito" LE funciona como complemento indirecto. La secuencia "le ... al" siempre es un complemento indirecto (p. ej.: Le doy un regalo al padre).

Un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> A mi entender "tilde" es un complemento predicativo. Estoy de acuerdo con el uso transitivo:
> Al sombrerito [C.D.] se lo/le [C.D.] llama "tilde".
> 
> Pero según el DPD (entrada: llamar(se) existe también el uso intransitivo de _llamar_:
> Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]).
> 
> Lo veo así:
> 
> _En España a la papa [C.I.] le [C.I.] llaman "patata"._
> El uso intransitivo es desaconsejable, pero no es incorrecto.
> 
> _En España a la papa [C.D.] la [C.D.] llaman "patata"._
> El uso transitivo es recomendable.
> 
> Por eso creo que también en "Se le llama tilde al sombrerito" LE funciona como complemento indirecto. La secuencia "le ... al" siempre es un complemento indirecto (p. ej.: Le doy un regalo al padre).
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola, Pitt.
No siempre 4 es 2+2, a veces es 3+1.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Hola, Pitt.
> No siempre 4 es 2+2, a veces es 3+1.


 
Hola Pinairun:

Esto es un tema muy complejo. De todas formas te agradezco mucho las aclaraciones. 

Creo que es mejor omitir ese LE:
_Se le llama "tilde" al sombrerito > Se llama "tilde" al sombrerito [C.D.]._

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Sombrerito* es _OD_ y *"tilde"* (no hacen falta las comillas) es su _predicativo_.


----------



## caniho

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Sí, Peter. El DPD lo explica.
> 
> 
> En las zonas no leístas decimos
> Yo veo a Juan
> Yo lo veo de lejos.
> A Juan se *le *ve de lejos.



Sin embargo yo diría 'a María se la ve de lejos'. Si dices 'se le ve de lejos' te quedas pensado ¿el qué?.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

caniho said:


> Sin embargo yo diría 'a María se la ve de lejos'. Si dices 'se le ve de lejos' te quedas pensado ¿el qué?.


 

Yo también diría "la" en el caso del femenino.
Creo que todo tiene que ver con lo que apunta Peterdg en el post 4.


----------



## jmx

Hilo anterior sobre este tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=173491

En definitiva, "se lo llama X" es típico del Cono Sur americano.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

caniho said:


> Sin embargo yo diría 'a María se la ve de lejos'. Si dices 'se le ve de lejos' te quedas pensado ¿el qué?.


 
Y por acá, si oyera "A María se la ve de lejos" la pregunta sería ¿quién se la ve?


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez los ejemplos:

1. _Se llama tilde al sombrerito [C.D.]._ 
2. _Se le [C.D.] llama tilde al sombrerito [C.D.]._

¿Cuál de estas construcciones se prefiere?


----------



## flljob

Se llama tilde el sombrerito.
Se le llama tilde al sombrerito.


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Se llama tilde el sombrerito.
> Se le llama tilde al sombrerito.


 
_Se llama tilde el sombrerito._

A mi entender esta frase es una pasiva refleja (el sombrerito = sujeto). ¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> _Se llama tilde el sombrerito._
> 
> A mi entender esta frase es una pasiva refleja (el sombrerito = sujeto). ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Qué dicen los hispanohablantes?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues tienes toda larazón, una pasiva refleja.


----------



## willikvrvf

Hola!
Me gustan estas preguntas que le hacen a uno detenerse a pensar en como realmente habla. 
Yo diría: "Al sombrerito de la eñe también se *le* llama tilde" tal como diría "a la maestra se *le* dice profesora básica en mi país"

Creo que la duda surje por los componentes inherentes del verbo llamar, que en este caso, lleva dos complementos. Llamar a alguien/algo algo= Llamar a algo (=al sombrerito de la eñe= Obj. Indirecto: a qué?) algo (=tilde: Obj. Directo: qué cosa?). Llamarle tilde al sombrerito de la eñe!

Saludos!


----------



## flljob

Surge porque es una intransitivización del verbo transitivo.
Xiaroel lo ha explicado en otro hilo que no encuentro.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Hace algunas horas, en el hilo *él o el con tilde? y  comas*, intervine con la siguiente opinión:


> Finalmente, en lugar del dativo _le_,  yo usaría el acusativo _lo_, ya que se  trata de un complemento de objeto directo:
> 
> 
> _Por ejemplo, en 1844 nació un gran  filósofo al cual se lo  llamaría Nietzsche._


Yo no tengo dudas. "El cuerpo me pide" el acusativo _lo_ .
Caniho y Pablo dicen que en el caso del femenino usarían _la_. Entonces en el masculino correspode _lo_; usar le sería un caso de leísmo que ellos, por venir de zonas no leístas de España, no cometerían. Lo interesante es por qué dudan en este caso específico.
Ademas, nuestros amigos mexicanos también prefieren _le_, aunque México no es zona leísta y sólo se oyen allí los cursis leísmo de cortesía y ceremonial como en toda Hispanoamérica, incluso Chile.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Aviador said:


> Yo no tengo dudas. "El cuerpo me pide" el acusativo _lo_ .
> Saludos.


Pues ya somos tres: Namrne, Aviador y yo mismo a los que el cuerpo nos pide el acusativo.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues tienes toda larazón, una pasiva refleja.


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## dexterciyo

clares3 said:


> Pues ya somos tres: Namrne, Aviador y yo mismo a los que el cuerpo nos pide el acusativo.



¿No les pedía la forma de dativo _le_? ¿Ahora es el acusativo?


----------



## clares3

"Lo llamo", "la llamo" pero "se le llama" (en ambos supuestos). Es lo que quería decir, quizás de manera confusa


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> En el artículo sobre leísmo del DPD, apartado 4.f), lo tratan como caso de leísmo aparente.


 
Hola Pinairun:

¿Podrías explicarme este "leísmo aparente"?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme este "leísmo aparente"?
> 
> Saludos


 
Supongo que ya lo habrás leído, Pitt.
El punto 4, sobre _leísmo_, en el DPD:



> *4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, *algunos solo aparentes*, explicables por distintas razones:
> (...)
> *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]);
> _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]);
> _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]);
> 
> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): _
> _«Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);
> 
> aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.
> 
> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:
> _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]);
> _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! Ya sé que es posible:
_Se le llama "tilde" al sombrerito._

Quisiera saber si también es posible:
_Se lo llama "tilde" al sombrerito._

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Ya sé que es posible:
> _Se le llama "tilde" al sombrerito._
> 
> Quisiera saber si también es posible:
> _Se lo llama "tilde" al sombrerito._
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, Pitt:

Vuelvo a copiar lo que dice el DPD al respecto: 


> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, *uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur*:
> _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]);
> _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982


 
Por aquí, "se_ lo_ llama tilde al sombrerito" suena muy extraño. El uso marca el dativo:
Se _le_ llama tilde al sombrerito.
Al sombrerito se le llama tilde.
y
Al sombrerito _lo _llaman tilde.
A la rayita_ la_ llaman tilde.
Estos dos últimos ejemplos no son impersonales con _se_.

Un saludo


----------



## carlosch

ToñoTorreón said:


> Y por acá, si oyera "A María se la ve de lejos" la pregunta sería ¿quién se la ve?



Igualmente por acá. 

Nosotros decimos ' A María se_ le_ ve de lejos'


----------



## Aviador

carlosch said:


> Igualmente por acá.
> 
> Nosotros decimos ' A María se_ le_ ve de lejos'


Bueno, pero ¿qué es lo que se le ve de lejos a María? ¿Será el rostro, la ropa...?
Puede que el uso haya impuesto el dativo en este tipo de construcciones en algunos lugares del mundo hispanohablante, pero si nos apegamos a la gramática normativa del castellano actual, lo que se debe usar es el acusativo _la_ (los destacados en negrita son míos):


> [...] *f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones  impersonales con _se_ (→ se,  2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con *las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada*:_ Se le  considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece  demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en  castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha  mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de  América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo  hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo  de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas  veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen  de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los  puertos y rincones del Caribe se le  conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al  rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri  _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo  es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú  1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan  desencajadamente arrebolada se le  veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un  caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de  dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, *muchos hablantes,  conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de  oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los  pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur*: _«Se  lo veía zigzaguear entre  los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por  trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se  lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_  (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). [...]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas  ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Ya que escribo desde Chile (el Cono Sur de Sudamérica; una zona no leísta), nótese el ejemplo que da la RAE extraído de un texto de Isabel Allende.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Al sombrerito _lo _llaman tilde.
> A la rayita_ la_ llaman tilde.
> Estos dos últimos ejemplos no son impersonales con _se_.


 
Hola Pinairun:

Creo que también es posible la construcción impersonal con SE:
_A la rayita se la llama "tilde"._

¿Pero cuál de estas construccíones se prefiere?
Se le llama "tilde" a la rayita.
Se la llama "tilde" a la rayita.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> Creo que también es posible la construcción impersonal con SE:
> _A la rayita se la llama "tilde"._
> 
> ¿Pero cuál de estas construccíones se prefiere?
> Se le llama "tilde" a la rayita.
> Se la llama "tilde" a la rayita.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin dudarlo, mi forma natural de decirlo sería:
_A la rayita se la llama tilde_ 
_Al sombrerito se le llama tilde._

Respondiendo a tu pregunta concreta, de tus dos ejemplos prefiero el primero, con _le_. 
Pero ya ves que el uso no es unánime.
Un saludo


----------



## Pitt

Hola Pinairun:

Te agredezco mucho todas tus explicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​
Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre esta entrada en la NGLE:
*41.5.2a *Las oraciones impersonales reflejas contienen la forma pronominal_ se _y un verbo en singular. Este puede ser intransitivo, como en _Allí se discute de grandes__ cosas _(Landero, _Juegos_), o transitivo, como en _En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas _(Pacheco, _Batallas_). Las impersonales reflejas transitivas están restringidas, sin embargo, por algunos factores gramaticales (§ 41.6.3b-f).   

Lo veo así:

Uso transitivo de_ llamar_:
_Se llamó drogas a las deudas._
a las deudas = complemento directo

Uso intransitivo de _llamar_:
_Se* les* llamó drogas a las deudas._
les / a las deudas = complemento indirecto

¿Qué opináis? 

Un saludo


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Opino que si lo ponen como ejemplo de verbo *transitivo*, el _les_ es un leísmo, bastante frecuente en el ámbito hispanoparlante.

Y opino que no fue muy feliz la elección del ejemplo porque confunde más de lo que aclara. Por lo pronto deberían haber elegido otro verbo transitivo distinto de _llamar_ (que ya es bastante problemático por sí mismo para que encima lo compliquen con el _se_ impersonal).

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Es un “teatro decente, aunque pequeño”. Tiene “un soportal y cinco entradas en una fachadita muy sencilla”. “Últimamente”, *se le ha pintado y dorado*; en la bóveda se han colocado unos medallones con los retratos de poetas célebres españoles... (Rivas y Larra)

El cuadro no parece nada; su marco está carcomido; su lienzo, costroso, polvoriento. *Se le limpia; se le encuadra* en un marco espléndido. (Al margen de los clásicos)

Azorín no puede estar equivocado.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Tengo una frase: "Injustamente, al miedo se *le* llama cobardía". Es exactamente tu frase, transpuesta. Si dices: "A las deudas se *les* llamó drogas", se ve mejor que es correcta.
Salud


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Pitt (respuesta al post #53):

En el otro hilo (#98) te dije que _les_ y a _las deudas_  eran objeto directo, pero pensándolo bien creo que es objeto indirecto,  ya que la NGLE dice que "este verbo sigue el régimen etimológico de _decir_ con este sentido: _¿Cómo le dice acá a esta flor?_" (§ 16.9h), y, por cierto, el autor, José Emilio Pacheco, es mexicano.

_Llamar_  ha sido desde sus origenes un verbo complicado, pero siempre ha sido  transitivo: en latín regía dos acusativos, y hasta en el castellano  medieval el verbo seguido de un complemento predicativo se construía con  acusativo como en estos ejemplos "591. _Era un omne pobre que avié fiero mal, Cid lo clamavan todos, su nomne era tal_", "613. _Si queredes del nomne de la duenna saber, Orfresa la clamavan, devédeslo creer_", (Gonzalo de Berceo, _La vida de Santo Domingo de Silos_).  Sin embargo, según la NGLE en el español clásico predominó el uso en  dativo, y asimismo dice que "se considera natural la alternancia _Así es como {le ~ lo} llaman_ en el español general contemporáneo, y no se censura ninguna de las opciones" (§ 16.9h).

Ahora bien, en la oración de tu consulta "En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas", _les_ y _a las deudas_, como ya había dicho más arriba, son objeto indirecto. No obstante, en este caso el complemento predicativo _drogas_ puede desempeñar la función de objeto directo, puesto que según la NGLE _llamar_ es "el único verbo que admite complementos predicativos sustituibles por pronombres en acusativo (_La llamaban loca > Se lo llamaban_)" (§ 16.9g), es decir, por el pronombre neutro _lo_. Modifiquemos la oración un poco para poder demostrarlo:

_En mi casa a las deudas __siempre les llamaron drogas. Y se lo llamaron siempre con desprecio_.

donde _se_ reemplaza _a las deudas_, y _lo_, _drogas_.

Sin embargo, más adelante en el apartado 38.6n dicen referiéndose a otro ejemplo semejante (_La llaman "la Terremoto" > Se lo llaman_) que ese _se_ representa —desde el punto de vista sintáctico— el objeto directo. Qué lío, ¿no?


Bueno, ahora pongo otra prueba de que _llamar_ sigue siendo transitivo en oraciones impersonales, para lo que en la oración "Ruego que se le llame al niño Juan" intercalamos el dativo de interés _me_ y pronomilizamos el objeto directo "al niño": 

_Ruego que se le llame al niño Juan_ => _Ruego que se me llame al niño Juan_ => _Ruego que (al niño) se me lo llame Juan_.


Espero que este aporte te sirva de ayuda para aclarar tu duda.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Pues creo que eso no resuelve nada. Se puede decir: Ruego que se me llame Juan al niño. Ruego que se me le llame Juan.
Si en la primera cambias el orden: Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan, en Argentina dirían: Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan.

Por cierto que tus oraciones con dativo creo que nadie las usaría.

Saludos


----------



## Maximino

flljob said:


> Pues creo que eso no resuelve nada. Se puede decir: Ruego que se me llame Juan al niño. Ruego que se me le llame Juan.
> Si en la primera cambias el orden: Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan, en Argentina dirían: Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan.
> 
> Por cierto que tus oraciones con dativo creo que nadie las usaría.
> 
> Saludos



A mí me suenan muy mal las frases, ‘_Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan_’ y ‘_Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan_’. Para mí lo correcto es, ‘_Ruego que al niño se lo llame Juan_’.



Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Quique Alfaro said:


> […] Opino que si lo ponen como ejemplo de verbo *transitivo*, el _les_ es un leísmo, bastante frecuente en el ámbito hispanoparlante.
> 
> Y opino que no fue muy feliz la elección del ejemplo porque confunde más de lo que aclara. […]


Concuerdo absolutamente contigo, Quique.



Maximino said:


> A mí me suenan muy mal las frases, ‘_Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan_’ y ‘_Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan_’. Para mí lo correcto es, ‘_Ruego que al niño se lo llame Juan_’. […]


A mí también, la que me suena mejor es _Ruego que al niño se lo llame Juan.
_La propuesta _Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan_ no me parece incorrecta, anque yo no la usaría. Ese _me_ es el típico "dativo de interés", sintácticamente innecesario, pero usual para denotar un involucramiento mayor del hablante en la acción.
La construcción _Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan_, descontando el _me_ expletivo, sí que me parece mal porque _llamar_, con este significado, es *transitivo* (el destacado en rojo en la siguiente cita es mío):


> *llamar.*(Del lat. _clamāre_).
> […]
> *4.* *tr.* nombrar (‖ decir el nombre).
> *5.* *tr.* Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en Argentina llaman pollera. Desde aquel día llamaron don Luis a Luisito. Todos la llamaban orgullosa._
> […]​ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


y como yo no soy leísta, tengo aversión a estas construcciones que sí son toleradas por la norma únicamente en el caso del complemento de persona masculina singular, como en esta frase.


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> Ahora bien, en la oración de tu consulta "En mi casa siempre se les llamó drogas a las deudas", _les_ y _a las deudas_, como ya había dicho más arriba, son objeto indirecto. No obstante, en este caso el complemento predicativo _drogas_ puede desempeñar la función de objeto directo, puesto que según la NGLE _llamar_ es "el único verbo que admite complementos predicativos sustituibles por pronombres en acusativo (_La llamaban loca > Se lo llamaban_)" (§ 16.9g).



Hola kunvla:

Lo has explicado bien. ¡Muchas gracias! 
Solo una nota: El orden *les ... a las *siempre es un complemento indirecto.

Otro ejemplo:
_Hay muchas instituciones donde se *les* ayuda *a las* mujeres._

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Uso transitivo de_ llamar_:
> _Se llamó drogas a las deudas._
> a las deudas = complemento directo
> 
> Uso intransitivo de _llamar_:
> _Se* les* llamó drogas a las deudas._
> les / a las deudas = complemento indirecto





Pitt said:


> Solo una nota: El orden *les ... a las *siempre es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> _Hay muchas instituciones donde *se* *les* ayud*a* *a las* mujeres._


Pues ahora soy yo el que quisiera preguntarte por qué en el primer ejemplo _a las deudas_ es complemento directo pero en el segundo, complemento indirecto. También me gustaría saber por qué el orden _le(s) ... a la(s)/lo(s)_ en oraciones impersonales "siempre es un complemento indirecto".

Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

kunvla said:


> Pues ahora soy yo el que quisiera preguntarte por qué en el primer ejemplo _a las deudas_ es complemento directo pero en el segundo, complemento indirecto. También me gustaría saber por qué el orden _le(s) ... a la(s)/lo(s)_ en oraciones impersonales "siempre es un complemento indirecto".
> 
> Saludos,



_Se llamó drogas a las deudas._
El verbo* llamar* normalmente es transitivo (forma de acusativo), el complemento directo de cosa tiene la preposivión *a*. *Drogas* es el complemento predicativo. 

_Se *les* llamó drogas a las deudas._
Creo que en este caso el verbo* llamar* es intransitivo (forma de dativo).
La construcción _Se las llamó drogas a las deudas _no es normal. El uso de *les* en vez de *las* no es un leísmo, es un complemento indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> _Se llamó drogas a las deudas._
> El verbo* llamar* normalmente es transitivo (forma de acusativo), el complemento directo de cosa tiene la preposivión *a*. *Drogas* es el complemento predicativo.
> 
> _Se *les* llamó drogas a las deudas._
> Creo que en este caso el verbo* llamar* es intransitivo (forma de dativo).
> La construcción _Se los llamó drogas a las deudas _no es normal. El uso de *les* en vez de *los* no es un leísmo, es un complemento indirecto.


Creo que algunos hispanohablantes no están de acuerdo contigo, al menos los argentinos, me refiero al "no es normal", te pongo unos ejemplos que corresponden al orden "_se las/los ... a ellas/ellos_" en oraciones impersonales:

_Por eso se los llamó a estos asientos y apoyos "misericordias", pues sí lo eran y son en las largas salmodiadas y lecturas._
_...por cuya razón y con justicia se los llamó, a ese puñado de héroes, ejércitos libertadores._


Pitt said:


> Solo una nota: El orden *les ... a las *siempre es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> _Hay muchas instituciones donde se *les* ayuda *a las* mujeres._



Todavía no has aclarado el porqué del _siempre_ tuyo. Aquí otro ejemplo con el orden "_las ... a ellas_":
_
No creo que haya necesidades, en Argentina, se las ayuda a las chicas embarazadas y a las mamas..._


Ahora bien, te pongo que dice la NGLE con respecto al leísmo y al verbo _llamar_ en particular: 

§ 35.2l El pronombre _le_/_les_ no es dativo, sino acusativo, cuando se emplea en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ que contienen complementos directos de persona en masculino. En efecto, en _se le veía acercarse_, el pronombre _le_ identifica el objeto directo del verbo _ver_, y el infinitivo _acercarse_ constituye un complemento predicativo [...].
​ § 35.2n Es menos frecuente en estas construcciones el uso de la forma _le_/_les_ referida a objetos directos de persona en femenino, como en _A Tranquilina se le podía ver todos los días yendo de un lado al otro con sus pies chuecos_ (González, E., _Dios_). No obstante, se ha observado que se extiende en casi todas las áreas lingüísticas con algunos verbos, en especial con _llamar_ (§ 16.9g): 

_A estas fincas_ se _les_ llamó "haciendas", si tenían el propósito de cultivo agrícola (Silvestrini / Luque, _Historia_); [...] ...


Mira también qué dice el DPD con respecto a la transividad / no transividad del verbo _llamar_:

*d)* Es intransitivo cuando significa ‘hacer saber, mediante golpes o distintos sonidos, que se desea entrar en un lugar’: _«Apenas cuelga, llaman a la puerta»_ (Martínez _Vuelo_ [Arg. 2002]). 
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=llamar

Un ejemplo de la prensa mexicana: 

La mañana del martes, una vez vencido el plazo de la renta de la  habitación, se le llamó a la puerta y al no obtener respuesta el  personal ingresó y fue cuando lo encontró sin vida y desangrando al  interior del jacuzzi.
http://www.pueblaonline.com.mx/inde...eció-muerto-en-el-motel-paris-fue-un-suicidio

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

> _Ruego que se le llame al niño Juan_ => _Ruego que se me llame al niño Juan_ => _Ruego que (al niño) se me lo llame Juan_.





flljob said:


> Pues creo que eso no resuelve nada. Se puede decir: Ruego que se me llame Juan al niño. Ruego que se me le llame Juan.
> Si en la primera cambias el orden: Ruego que al niño se me le llame Juan, en Argentina dirían: Ruego que al niño se me lo llame Juan.


Este ejemplo _Ruego que se me lo busque_ lo encontré en _Restricciones de  orden en las secuencias de clíticos del castellano: dos requisitos_ por  Salvador Bastida (en _Estudios de gramática generativa_ dirigido por  Víctor Sánchez de Zavala, Labor Universitaria, 1976), y éste lo tomó de  _Esbozo de una nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española_ (RAE, 1973,  Espasa-Calpe, § 30.10.7 Concurrencia de pronombres átonos: _Ruego que se  me lo busque_ o _Búsquesemelo_), y le puso el siguente comentario:

[...] la oración «ruego que se me busque a mi hijo» puede pronominalizarse así: 

Ruego que se me LO busque 
(en «* ruego que se me le busque» se sentiría un leísmo).


> Por cierto que tus oraciones con dativo creo que nadie las usaría.


Salvo la RAE y Co. 

Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

La forma _Se *las* llamó drogas a las deudas_ solo se usa en los países del Rio de la Plata. La duplicación del complemento directo pospuesto al verbo no corresponde a la norma. La forma normal es _Se llamó drogas a las deudas._
Por eso creo que el uso de* les* en vez de *las* no es un leísmo.
No puedo explicarlo, pero en mi opinión el orden *les ... a las deudas* es un complemento indirecto. Para el verbo *llamar* con este significado se puede usar las formas de dativo (intransitivo) o las forma de acusativo (transitivo).

Saludos


----------



## Koalani

Hola. Soy lingüista y profesora de castellano. Yo digo ¨se le llamo tilde al sombrerito) y ¨se le llamo tilde a la rayita¨, aunque no me parece imposible  el uso del femenino (se la llamo tilde a la rayita). El ¨lo¨ en este caso sí que me suena raro (se lo llamo tilde al sombrerito), pero entiendo que sea la norma en el Cono Sur. En mi entendimiento ´´sombrerito´´  es un objeto directo, no un objeto indirecto. Tal vez el uso de la forma indirecta provenga del euskera, que  antaño influyó mucho en el castellano. En euskera también el verbo llamar (deitu) en este sentido lleva la forma indirecta, que es el dativo y no el acusativo. Pero semánticamente hablando, el sentido es directo. El objeto sufre la acción de ser llamado. De hecho, en otros idiomas que tienen la distinción correspondiente de le y lo, se usa lo, objeto directo.


----------



## Aviador

Ay, Koalani, ¿por dónde empiezo? Aquí hay mucho paño que cortar. Veamos.



Koalani said:


> Yo digo ¨se le llam*ó* tilde al sombrerito) y ¨se le llam*ó* tilde a la rayita¨ […] En mi entendimiento ´´sombrerito´´  es un objeto directo, no un objeto indirecto...


Pues sí, _sombrerito_ y _rayita_ son efectivamente complementos directos en esas oraciones, estoy de acuerdo.
En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en el uso de pronombres de dativo como complementos directos porque eso es *leísmo* y aborrezco el leísmo por incoherente. Por lo tanto, yo solamente usaría los pronombres de acusativo correspondientes: _*lo*_ y _*la*_.
La RAE sin embargo tolera en el habla culta el leísmo si se trata de complementos directos de persona masculina singular y en esas oraciones tuyas _sombrerito_ y _rayita_ son objetos inanimados, por lo que quedan fuera de esta excepción de la RAE.



Koalani said:


> ... pero entiendo que sea la norma en el Cono Sur...


El uso de pronombres de acusativo para los complementos directos no es sólo "la norma del Cono Sur", sino la norma del castellano general: pronombres de acusativo para los complementos directos y de dativo para los indirectos. Quizá en el Cono Sur somos más respetuosos de esta distribución, lo que nos hace menos propensos al leísmo.
Los referentes lingüísticos del castellano como la RAE toleran en el habla culta sólo ciertas excepciones muy puntuales a esa distribución como la ya citada del leísmo de persona masculina singular, habitual sólo en España, y la del leísmo de cortesía.



Koalani said:


> ... no me parece imposible  el uso del femenino (se la llam*ó* tilde a la rayita)...


Claro que no es imposible, es lo que en estricto apego a la sintaxis del castellano actual corresponde: un pronombre de acusativo como complemento directo.



Koalani said:


> ... El ¨lo¨ en este caso sí que me suena raro (se lo llam*ó* tilde al sombrerito)...


Sin embargo a mí lo que me sonaría raro sería un pronombre de dativo como complemento directo. Usar en este caso el pronombre de acusativo _lo_ estaría en perfecta coherencia con el acusativo _la_ de la oración anterior que a ti no te suena imposible y con la distribución normal en el castellano general de los pronombres átonos de acusativo y de dativo en cuanto complementos directos e indirectos respectivamente.

Ahora bien, la duplicación del complemento directo en la forma de un pronombre átono antepuesto al complemento tónico no es normal en el castellano general y sólo se da sistemáticamente en el castellano rioplatense, por lo que yo *nunca* diría _Se lo llamó tilde al sombrerito_ ni _Se la llamó tilde a la rayita_, sino _*Se llamó tilde al sombrerito*_ y _*Se llamó tilde a la rayita*_.

*El verbo llamar en la acepción de dar un nombre tiene como complemento directo a la persona o la cosa que recibe la denominación expresada en el complemento predicativo y por lo tanto le corresponde siempre un pronombre de acusativo*: _Yo llamo a *José* Pepe_ → _Yo *lo* llamo Pepe_; _Yo llamo a la *rayita* tilde_ → _Yo *la* llamo tilde_; _*Lo* llaman orgulloso_ (ejemplo de uso en el diccionario de la RAE).

Otra cosa que llama la atención en esas oraciones tuyas es el uso de una estructura impersonal con complemento directo inanimado: _Se le llamó tilde al sombrerito_; _Se le llamó tilde a la rayita_. Esto no es normal y en este caso se usaría una pasiva refleja: _Se llamó tilde al sombrerito_; _Se llamó tilde a la rayita_ que con sujeto pasivo singular resulta formalmente idéntica al uso pronominal de _llamar_.
Sólo son normales las impersonales con _se_ cuando el complemento directo es de persona determinada:

_Se ve a los niños jugando en el jardín_  (impersonal con _se_ con complemento directo de persona determinada)
_Se ven a los niños jugando en el jardín_  (pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de persona determinada)
_Se ven la flores en el jardín_  (pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo inanimado)
_Se ve la flores en el jardín_  (impersonal con _se_ con complemento directo inanimado)


----------



## Koalani

Aviador, parece que no has leído los comentarios anteriores de este hilo, o los habrás olvidado, porque todos salvo los del Cono Sur coincidimos en lo que acabo de decir, que en este caso el uso del dativo suena mucho mejor y que no se trata de leísmo. El único nuevo elemento es mi comentario sobre la infuencia del euskera. Entonces no sé a qué viene la enumeración de reglas gramaticales a estas alturas. Pero tienes derecho a tu opinión, por supuesto.


----------



## Doraemon-

Me parece extrañísimo ese uso en el cono sur.
"Se le llama tilde a la rayita", o "Pepe le llama tilde a la rayita".
Parece obvio que el sujeto es Pepe (o impersonal con "se"), "tilde" es el OD, y "a la rayita" el OI. No veo por qué iba a estar esa preposición "a" delante de "la rayita" si es un OD no persona, ni cómo va a ser el OD cuando preguntando "¿qué se llama?" diríamos que "tilde", y cuando hay ahí un OI de libro, en la misma frase.
"A la rayita" es clarísimamente un OI, por eso necesita la preposición "a" y tilde no la necesita, y le corresponde el pronombre de dativo "le": _a la rayita se le llama tilde._
No veo leísmo por ningún lado, en todo caso loísmo/laísmo en el uso del cono sur. El que se duplica en estas estructuras, en principio, es el OI, no el OD.


----------



## S.V.

Doraemon- said:


> en todo caso loísmo/laísmo en el uso del cono sur.


No, no.  Aquí en la h mencionan que "no se censura ninguna de las dos opciones". En la p. siguiente hablan del _se le_, también nuestro.


----------



## Koalani

También se podría considerar que el verbo llamar lleva siempre objetos personificados por su valor semántico, y de ahí esa a, pero a mí ni me va ni me viene que sea objeto directo o indirecto, al fin y al cabo éstas son meramente denominaciones gramaticales, convenciones. Lo que sí defiendo es el uso del dativo, porque me sale naturalmente, y en mi opinión proviene del euskera que es la única lengua que conozco en la que el verbo llamar rige dativo en vez de acusativo. Eso dicho, en el finés el verbo llamar rige otro caso distinto de los dos, pero que sí contiene el elemento de cambio o movimiento. Será ese "movimiento" que se trata de expresar en castellano con el uso del dativo. El dativo del euskera también expresa movimiento.


----------



## Aviador

Doraemon- said:


> Me parece extrañísimo ese uso en el cono sur.
> "Se le llama tilde a la rayita", o "Pepe le llama tilde a la rayita"...


¿Te refieres a la impersonal con _se_ con complemento directo inanimado _Se le llama tilde a la rayita_ y a la duplicación del complemento directo, encima con un pronombre de dativo, en _Pepe le llama tilde a la rayita_? Yo, desde el Cono Sur concuerdo contigo, me parecen oraciones anómalas y no las diría así normalmente.
Las únicas veces en que ustedes podrán leer una intervención mía con construcciones como esas es citando el texto de algún compañero del foro en las que sustituyo el pronombre de dativo por uno de acusativo (_Se *la* llama tilde_...) a modo de sutil corrección de lo que considero una falta de coherencia sintáctica: el uso de un pronombre de dativo para un complemento directo.
Entonces, mi redacción para expresar esas ideas según lo que considero correcto es: _La rayita se llama tilde_ (pasiva refleja) y _Pepe llama tilde a la rayita_ (oración en activa sin duplicación del complemento directo).
La razón de la pasiva refleja en lugar de la impersonal con _se_ la explico en mi mensaje anterior, así como la razón de por qué no duplico el complemento directo en la oración en activa.



Doraemon- said:


> ... Parece obvio que el sujeto es Pepe (o impersonal con "se"), "tilde" es el OD, y "a la rayita" el OI...


No, eso no me parece correcto. Concuerdo en que en esas oraciones el sujeto es _Pepe_ o no existe en el caso de la impersonal con _se_, pero no concuerdo respecto de la función sintáctica de _tilde_ y _la rayita_. Lo que me parece obvio, parafraseándote, es que el *complemento directo* de esas oraciones es* la rayita* y *tilde *es un *complemento predicativo*. El verbo _llamar_, entonces, actúa como semicopulativo, enlazando el complemento directo _la rayita_ a su atributo _tilde_ expresado en el complemento predicativo.

*En las oraciones con el verbo llamar la persona o la cosa que recibe la denominación es siempre el complemento directo*.

Una forma de hacer obvia esta condición es la prueba clásica de pasar esas oraciones a la pasiva equivalente. En este caso, _tilde_ no podría ser sujeto de la pasiva porque resultaría en una oración con un significado opuesto al que se quiere expresar: _Pepe llama tilde a la rayita_ → _Tilde es llamada la rayita por Pepe_ . Entonces, para que la pasiva exprese correctamente la idea, _tilde_ no puede ser el OD de la oración en activa, sino _la rayita_: _Pepe llama tilde a la rayita_ → _La rayita es llamada tilde por Pepe_ .



Doraemon- said:


> ... "A la rayita" es clarísimamente un OI, por eso necesita la preposición "a" y tilde no la necesita, y le corresponde el pronombre de dativo "le": a la rayita se le llama tilde.
> No veo leísmo por ningún lado, en todo caso loísmo/laísmo en el uso del cono sur. El que se duplica en estas estructuras, en principio, es el OI, no el OD.


Ya expliqué la razón de por qué _la rayita_ no puede ser CI, sino el CD de esas oraciones.
Entonces, yo sí veo *flagrante leísmo* en _Pepe le llama tilde a la rayita_ y en _Se le llama tilde a la rayita_ por el uso del pronombre de dativo _le_ para el complemento directo en lugar del acusativo _la_ como corresponde y, por lo tanto, *no se puede acusar de laísmo a quienes usen correctamente *_*la*_, aunque sí yo los acusaría de usar impropiamente una construcción impersonal con complemento directo de cosa en lugar de una pasiva refleja en el caso de _Se la llama tilde a la rayita_ y de duplicar el CD con un pronombre átono que antecede al complemento tónico en esa oración y en _Pepe la llama tilde a la rayita_.


----------



## Amapolas

Aviador said:


> Entonces, yo sí veo *flagrante leísmo* en _Pepe le llama tilde a la rayita_ y en _Se le llama tilde a la rayita_


Sí, yo también lo veo como leísmo. Pero ya en el tercero o cuarto _post_ de este hilo (que ya lleva dos hojas, ¡wau!) Peterdg nos avisa que la RAE  acepta este uso de la combinación _se _+ _le_ aun cuando se trata de CD. La RAE está cada vez más permisiva e "inclusiva", así que probablemente debamos adaptarnos a los tiempos.


----------



## Koalani

Sí, y yo lo veo muy bien que sea más permisiva que antes, pues al fin y al cabo la lengua no es un conjunto de reglas rígidas, sino viva y flexible. Y me alegro de que también la RAE vea este caso como objeto directo. Es objeto directo pero que en la estructura ¨se le llama/dice¨ se puede usar dativo o acusativo, según la zona.


----------



## Aviador

Amapolas said:


> Sí, yo también lo veo como leísmo. Pero ya en el tercero o cuarto _post_ de este hilo (que ya lleva dos hojas, ¡wau!) Peterdg nos avisa que la RAE  acepta este uso de la combinación _se _+ _le_ aun cuando se trata de CD. La RAE está cada vez más permisiva e "inclusiva", así que probablemente debamos adaptarnos a los tiempos.


Así es, se da excepcionalmente como válido el uso del dativo para los complementos directos en las impersonales con _se_, aunque rompan la coherencia sintáctica de la distribución de pronombres de acusativo para CD y de dativo para CI. Una pena, pero así están las cosas. Yo duermo más tranquilo respetando la coherencia .



Koalani said:


> Sí, y yo lo veo muy bien que sea más permisiva que antes, pues al fin y al cabo la lengua no es un conjunto de reglas rígidas, sino viva y flexible. Y me alegro de que también la RAE vea este caso como objeto directo. Es objeto directo pero que en la estructura ¨se le llama/dice¨ se puede usar dativo o acusativo, según la zona.


Pues yo no podría dormir tranquilo si, estando consciente de que la distribución es acusativo para CD y dativo para CI, usara a veces sí y a veces no porfiadamente un pronombre de dativo para mis complementos directos. No, no me lo perdonaría.


----------



## Koalani

Será porque te apegas demasiado a las reglas y no dejas que las cosas fluyan naturalmente. O que no hablas muchos idiomas. Eso ofrece la posibilidad de comparar y comprender mejor su lengua nativa. O sea que mi uso no tiene nada de porfiado, sino de sabio. En fin, mi objetivo aquí no es lidiar, sólo presentar mi punto de vista.


----------

